# Bontrager customer service



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

I had the metal hub flange crack at a spoke hole on the drive side of my XXX lite wheels. My LBS in Hong Kong is too lazy to give me a reasonable response. The wheels were bought in 2004. I try to find the Bontrager's address/e-mail address so that I may contact them direct, but there is nothing in their web site. Should I go to '[email protected]' ? Anybody can help ?


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

This is the only contact info I've seen on the Bontrager site, http://www.bontrager.com/About/Contact_Us.php

Here's the link path starting from the Bontrager home page:
"Workshop"=>"Questions"=>"Question not answered? Contract Us!"

I had a 2003 Bontrager X-Lite rim crack and received a wheel replacement through my LBS. Their wheels have a five year warranty.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

Thank you, Olancha. I will try that.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

My LBS in Hong Kong finally takes responsibility to enquiry the warranty service. I will keep this thread up-date.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

kai-ming said:


> My LBS in Hong Kong finally takes responsibility to enquiry the warranty service. I will keep this thread up-date.


My LBS just look at me and shook his head (like it was a common happening and said it was out of warranty). I had them look me up a price on new rim, they told me $300 for a new rim.

I went to performance bike and got the krysium sl for $476.

My rim gave way while sitting in my apartment.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=89267&highlight=hub+flange

I just looked on the Bontrager site for warranty information. Is this normal wear and tear?

. What is the warranty on Bontrager parts?
A. Bontrager Limited Warranty

Bontrager warrants each new Bontrager component or wheelset against defects in workmanship and materials:

For five years-

· All Bontrager components and accessories, except consumables such as tires and inner tubes.

For one year-

· Bontrager consumables such as tires and inner tubes.

This warranty does not cover-

· Normal wear and tear

· Improper assembly

· Improper follow-up maintenance

· Installation of parts or accessories not originally intended for, or compatible with, the Bontrager fork, components, or wheelsets as sold

· Damage or failure due to accident, misuse, abuse, or neglect

· Labor charges for part replacement or changeover

This warranty is void in its entirety by any modification of the wheelset or components.

This warranty is expressly limited to the repair or replacement of a defective item and is the sole remedy of the warranty. This warranty extends from the date of purchase, applies only to the original owner, and is not transferable. Bontrager is not responsible for incidental or consequential damages. Some states do not allow the exclusion of incidental or consequential damages, so the above exclusion may not apply to you.

Claims under this warranty must be made through an authorized Bontrager dealer. Proof of purchase is required.

This warranty gives the consumer specific legal rights, and those rights may vary from place to place. This warranty does not affect the statutory rights of the consumer.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

There are reports on problems with the '04's. "There was a run of defective forgings from DT who make the hubs...."
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=81004&highlight=cracked+hub+flange
My wheel is a 04.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Typically Bontrager/Trek has some of the best warranty service in the industry. I've warrantied wheels over 5 years old with no problems. It's kind of up to the dealer to make the decisions on the warranty though, if they don't want to deal with warrantying the product you are kinda screwed unless you can find another dealer to do it for you.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

Still no news from LBS. No news probably is good news ?


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

It took 2 weeks before the LBS told me that my Bontrager wheel was covered under warranty. The LBS had to wait for the Trek rep to visit the shop and inspect the wheel. It then took another week to get the wheel.


----------



## Caravelle (Jul 6, 2005)

*Check out this Race X-Lite spontaneous hub flange failure*

I walked into my garage one day and saw that, while hanging on the ceiling, the front wheel hub flanges spontaneously had broken. 

Thank God it didn't happen while bombing down some hill!

I wish I knew if this problem occurs with a certain percentage of ALL lightweight wheels, or if it's a particular problem with this brand of wheel.


----------



## Caravelle (Jul 6, 2005)

*BTW, those were stock wheels on an 2002 Lemond*

BTW, those were stock wheels on an 2002 Lemond Maillot Jaune.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

Here's mine.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

In view of failures of cross spoke flanges, I am not surprise to see failure of radial spoke flanges which should be under higher stress.
I will take serious consideration if I make future purchase of wheels, especially front wheels.


----------



## johnstone3 (Feb 3, 2007)

I just got a newly redesigned rear Race X Lite wheel and have plenty of confidence in it. The 2008 Race X Lites are redesigned to be stronger and are a little bit more aero. I received this Email from Trek consumer services in September regarding the 08: _The 08 has the same internals as the 07, but a new cold-forged hub and flange (that actually broke our tool when we tried to make it fail), a new rim extrusion and more pulling spokes that make it a really nice wheel. I do not know when they will be available aftermarket, but they are being built (they are hand built in Wisconsin) for production bikes right now_.

Regarding your warranty replacement. If you have a good relationship with the local Trek dealer and the local Trek dealer has a good relationship with Trek, then you should be able to get a warranty replacement wheel quickly and easily. I broke a flange on a 2004 Race Lite wheel after 10,000 miles (and a non Trek shop overtensioned the spokes) and the local Trek bike shop quickly replaced it with a new wheel.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

johnstone3 said:


> Regarding your warranty replacement. If you have a good relationship with the local Trek dealer and the local Trek dealer has a good relationship with Trek, then you should be able to get a warranty replacement wheel quickly and easily. I broke a flange on a 2004 Race Lite wheel after 10,000 miles (and a non Trek shop overtensioned the spokes) and the local Trek bike shop quickly replaced it with a new wheel.


Now it is over 2 months since the broken wheel returned to the LBS, their answer to my enquiry last week is that there is still no news from the Hong Kong Trek dealer.  I guess I will have to wait and wait and... until I :mad2: I will think 3 times if I ever wish to buy a product from them in the future.


----------



## johnstone3 (Feb 3, 2007)

> Now it is over 2 months since the broken wheel returned to the LBS, their answer to my enquiry last week is that there is still no news from the Hong Kong Trek dealer. I guess I will have to wait and wait and... until I I will think 3 times if I ever wish to buy a product from them in the future.


I am sorry to hear that your problem still hasn't been resolved. When I took my Race Lite to local bike shop (in USA) for warranty, they took pictures of the flange and sent them in to Trek/Bontrager and Trek/Bontrager responded back to the bike shop in three or four days that they would warranty the product. The bike shop didn't have to send the wheel in first to get it inspected; sending good pictures over the internet was good enough to start the ball rolling and get an answer back from Trek. 

I think you should write to that address you posted in your first post, '[email protected]' and explain to them that you aren't getting any service on your warranty, or at least that it is taking a ridiculous long time, and see what they say. Attach your picture to your Email and let them know that you understand that Trek has been warranting this same problem for other consumers. 

I have conversed with that consumer help address before and generally got back intelligent answers within 24 hours. Good luck!


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

johnstone3 said:


> I am sorry to hear that your problem still hasn't been resolved. When I took my Race Lite to local bike shop (in USA) for warranty, they took pictures of the flange and sent them in to Trek/Bontrager and Trek/Bontrager responded back to the bike shop in three or four days that they would warranty the product. The bike shop didn't have to send the wheel in first to get it inspected; sending good pictures over the internet was good enough to start the ball rolling and get an answer back from Trek.
> 
> I think you should write to that address you posted in your first post, '[email protected]' and explain to them that you aren't getting any service on your warranty, or at least that it is taking a ridiculous long time, and see what they say. Attach your picture to your Email and let them know that you understand that Trek has been warranting this same problem for other consumers.
> 
> I have conversed with that consumer help address before and generally got back intelligent answers within 24 hours. Good luck!


Thank you for your suggestion. I have written to '[email protected]' just now.
"I had the metal hub flange crack at a spoke hole on the drive side of my XXX lite rear wheel. The wheel had been returned to my local bike shop for warranty for over 2 months, their answer to my enquiry last week is that there is still no news from the Hong Kong Trek dealer. I attach herewith photos of the returned wheel and the receipt of my local bike shop. I think the wheel is a 04 model. 
Since I could not get any feed back from the Hong Kong dealer at all, I would be grateful if you could help."

Lets wait and see.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

nmnmnmnm..


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

It's standard practice in the industry that the warranty only covers the materials, not labor. Your LBS sounds screwy, but it's not their fault your wheels broke, and Trek isn't going to reimburse them for the labor to rebuild the wheel. Someone has to pay to rebuild the wheel, and you're it. I know it feels like you were burned, and you were, but count your blessings that it wasn't for much. Take your new wheel and get back to riding.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

mohair_chair said:


> .........it's not their fault your wheels broke, .....


What do you mean by that ? The wheel is under warranty for workmanship/material, if it broke under normal use, it is their fault. I suppose my english is good enough to understand what you are saying there. OK, everybody can give their opinion. I will hear what others say.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

kai-ming said:


> What do you mean by that ? The wheel is under warranty for workmanship/material, if it broke under normal use, it is their fault. I suppose my english is good enough to understand what you are saying there. OK, everybody can give their opinion. I will hear what others say.


Your LBS is not responsible for the the wheel breaking. Therefore, they should not be responsible for paying for either the parts or the labor.

Trek is responsible for the broken parts, according to their warranty. Trek replaced the parts.

What's left is the labor, which you are responsible for.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> Your LBS is not responsible for the the wheel breaking. Therefore, they should not be responsible for paying for either the parts or the labor.
> 
> Trek is responsible for the broken parts, according to their warranty. Trek replaced the parts.
> 
> What's left is the labor, which you are responsible for.



I was going to try to say something like you did originally, but it wasn't coming out right.

My main issue also is that it sounded like it was NOT even the original bike shop he purchased the wheel from that got the part replaced.


----------



## johnstone3 (Feb 3, 2007)

The solution sounds screwy to me. Here in the USA when my drive side flange broke on my rear, 04 Race Lite wheel a couple of months ago, I was given a choice of a brand new, no labor charge, 07 Race Lite, or upgrading to a brand spanking new, unused, newly redesigned 2008 Race X Lite for a charge of $150, the retail price difference between a Race Lite and a Race X Lite. So I paid the $150 and got a brand new Race X Lite in exchange for my broken, 2004 Race Lite. In addition, my new Bontrager Race X Lite starts over with a new five year warranty. Kai-ming received lesser service---he had to pay for labor and didn't even get new parts. It is still not a bad deal considering most other wheel manufacturers only warranty their wheels for one to two years, but I can understand why he is disappointed in the results.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

mohair_chair said:


> Your LBS is not responsible for the the wheel breaking. Therefore, they should not be responsible for paying for either the parts or the labor.
> 
> Trek is responsible for the broken parts, according to their warranty. Trek replaced the parts.
> 
> What's left is the labor, which you are responsible for.


I agree that my LBS is not responsible for the wheel breaking. They are not the one who build the broken wheel, they should not be responsible for paying for the labor, there is no question about that .

But how could Trek get away for the responsibility of warranty of building the wheel. They are the one who build the wheel in the US of A which could be a factor lead to the failure of the hub due to inferior workmanship. If I have been asked to pay for the postage of sending the wheel back to USA for re-lacing, I would have done so without making any noise even if that will cost me more.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

kai-ming said:


> I agree that my LBS is not responsible for the wheel breaking. They are not the one who build the broken wheel, they should not be responsible for paying for the labor, there is no question about that .
> 
> But how could Trek get away for the responsibility of warranty of building the wheel. They are the one who build the wheel in the US of A which could be a factor lead to the failure of the hub due to inferior workmanship. If I have been asked to pay for the postage of sending the wheel back to USA for re-lacing, I would have done so without making any noise even if that will cost me more.


My second thought is that the postage cost is the responsible of the Hong Kong dealer.:idea:


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

In the US Trek rebuilds carbon wheels at the Trek factory. The shipping cost would be very high to send the wheel from Hong Kong to the US for this. For what it's worth, most US bike shops charge $50+ for wheel building and while I sympathize with your warranty issue it would likely have been more costly to get a warranty action taken care of from any other wheel company (unless there are wheel companies in HK) because Hong Kong is so far from most of the coutries that make these higher end wheels like France, Italy, and USA.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

I work at a trek dealer in Cali.(service mang.) We warranty those wheels all day long with no problem from Trek. We take a pic of broken wheel or hub and e mail it to trek warranty then thy ship us a new wheel. When our outside rep comes in he will destroy the old wheel
I would get your wheel back and go to a different dealer.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

These are the pictures of the re-laced hub. What do you think about that ? Good to ride the wheel ?


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

gambo2166 said:


> I work at a trek dealer in Cali.(service mang.) We warranty those wheels all day long with no problem from Trek. We take a pic of broken wheel or hub and e mail it to trek warranty then thy ship us a new wheel. When our outside rep comes in he will destroy the old wheel
> I would get your wheel back and go to a different dealer.


There is only one Trek dealer in Hong Kong. I think they are those who take advantage of me. Should I write a complaint letter to Trek USA ?


----------



## The Smokester (Nov 10, 2007)

Kai-ming,
It is Trek that is choosing to play Lose-Lose here instead of Win-Win. Unfortunately, it looks like you will probably will have to pay the $100HK but it is Trek has to eat the bad publicity which will cost them a lot more in the long run.


----------



## seahuston (Sep 2, 2005)

Try calling the trek customer service line, i dont know if this is to late to help but maybe it will.
You can find the number on rolf's website
(800) 879-8735
Good luck, as a trek dealer i am very disapointed at the service that you have recieved, we have been able to warranty wheels with no questions asked.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

seahuston said:


> Try calling the trek customer service line, i dont know if this is to late to help but maybe it will.
> You can find the number on rolf's website
> (800) 879-8735
> Good luck, as a trek dealer i am very disapointed at the service that you have recieved, we have been able to warranty wheels with no questions asked.



He is in Hong Kong. Not USA.


----------



## seahuston (Sep 2, 2005)

The people may still help him out though, it is still Trek. THat way he can get direct contact, not relays. Worth a try


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

It seems like a LBS issue to me.
A few years ago, I had a set old Rolf Vector Pro wheels and the exact same thing happened to my rear wheel. I took it back to the LBS where I bought it (no receipt or record). The shop owner told me that Trek bought them out and he will try to have Trek honor the warranty. A fer week later not only I had a brand new rear wheel, they even replace the front one to match.

Hope you get it resolve soon.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

nmnmnmnm..


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

kai-ming said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I got direct e-mail contact with Bontrager. However, their reply is disappointing. "Unfortunately the warranties are handled by the Hong Kong distributor. We are unable to dictate how they handle their warranties. You will need to contact them if you think that there is a problem with your wheel. There is nothing that I can do. ..."
> I will think 5 times when considering Trek/Bontrager products /deal with the Hong Kong distributor in the future.


well, are there any distributors in anywhere in Hong Kong who would have treated you better? sorry to say, but Asians have more of a reputation for surliness than for good customer service. there's exceptions, but they prove the rule.

lest that sound racist, I'm actually Singaporean Chinese.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

mohair_chair said:


> It's standard practice in the industry that the warranty only covers the materials, not labor. Your LBS sounds screwy, but it's not their fault your wheels broke, and Trek isn't going to reimburse them for the labor to rebuild the wheel. Someone has to pay to rebuild the wheel, and you're it. I know it feels like you were burned, and you were, but count your blessings that it wasn't for much. Take your new wheel and get back to riding.


It's standard practice in the industry that they will not give full warranty if they can get away with it ? I will never accept that, especially paying high dollars for product from a suppose to be prestige brand.


----------



## Munro (Apr 29, 2008)

*Wheel warranty*

It was a 2004 wheel ?
I'd just sell the bike . 

You don't appear to be riding it.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

....
You don't appear to be riding it.[/QUOTE said:


> Are you from Hong Kong, do I know you?
> I still have the wheel and ride it from time to time.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

Your distributor is the one that did something wrong here. Trek USA has a really good warranty. It sounds like instead of replacing the wheel they sent an old hub to the shop from a wheel that had already broken at the rim or something. to top it all off your LBS doesn't know how to build a wheel well enough to know that if you do use an old hub it has to be re-laced in the same pattern. As far as labor is concerned in the US trek reimburses all labor fees to a shop for warranties. I think this is just a case of being overseas. Trek is not at fault it is the poor service of the companies they chose to represent them in other countries.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

quickfeet18 said:


> I think this is just a case of being overseas.


Perhaps overseas is only a small share of the market :idea: , choosing to play Lose-Lose here instead of Win-Win do affect their credibility/brand name :nonod: .
I had once dealed with a US manufacturer on a high end sport item which they had a Hong Kong distributor. I mailed them the failed item, they mailed me back a new replacement no question asked.



quickfeet18 said:


> Trek .. it is the poor service of the companies they chose to represent them in other countries.


What have they done to fix that?


----------

